

Elon Musk Is Betting His Fortune on a Mission Beyond Earth's Orbit - jscn
http://www.wired.com/science/space/magazine/15-06/ff_space_musk

======
froo
Flagged as this is an old and very much out of date article.

Here is a video of flight 4 that was successful. (awesome to watch too)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To-XOPgaGsQ>

Also, an update to the article which people might not have seen was that
SpaceX was recently (less than a month ago) awarded the contract from NASA for
resupply missions to the International Space Station.

<http://www.spacex.com/press.php?page=20081223>

~~~
jscn
I realise this is an older article, but today was the first time I'd seen it
and I found it very interesting. Is it bad form to post older articles? (I
realise this is Hacker _News_ , but I was assuming it's more important that it
be interesting than new...)

Thanks for the updates. That video was awesome.

~~~
delackner
I had not read the article, so I thank the original poster for it, even if it
is "old". Well written, not too gonzo, classic wired.

------
colinake
Watch this summer for the launch of Falcon9 from the Cape.

Pretty pics of Falcon9 on the launch pad for testing earlier this month:
<http://spacex.com/updates.php>

------
bprater
Article is great, but dated: it is from May 2007.

